# toombs county



## rambo73 (Nov 10, 2006)

opening weekend results. I killed the 7pt at 8:00 a.m. and my wife killed the doe at 5:45 that afternoon. All together we seen about 40 deer all weekend.View attachment 44169

View attachment 44170

View attachment 44171

View attachment 44172

View attachment 44173


----------

